# Any sugar glider owners in the north west?



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Would love to get some but would like to see them in person and handle them first so would anyone be nice enough to invite me and my friend round for a show and tell? :flrt:

or any pet shops selling them so i could see them?


----------



## Doorsteppets (Jan 4, 2011)

*Hi*

hi - I am a sugar glider owner (and soon to be breeder).. am just about to open 'Enchanted Animals' premises in Wombwell.. between Rotherham and Doncaster and hope to be South Yorkshires supplier of home bred and well loved exotics  to include pets for therpautic touch and mobile pet show.. will be getting a pet shop licence once I have organised my new premises If you would like to come to one of our homes ( my animals overflow a few places whilst waiting for premises lol) please get in touch 
Katt 
x


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Amalthea is your girl! She lives in Manchester & really knows her stuff when it comes to gliders!


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Agreed, Jen's ya gal! :2thumb:

I would steer clear of gliders in pet shops, they tend to be unhandled and fed bad diets, not all shops are the same of course, just most of them!


----------



## linket22 (Dec 16, 2007)

where abouts in the North West are you?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*blush* Fanx  But it depends where in the NW you are.... Mark (linkett) is in the NW, too  And he's a good'un


----------

